# The coolest krib in town



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, he's in my tank! 

I noticed this guy the other day. He's in my batch of fry born early December. I thought at first that it might be a burn on the heater or something, but it's not getting lighter of darker, and also it's so perfectly symmetrical across his head that I now think it must be a birthmark.

Unless it's a rare specimen of the famous and much sought-after species Pelvicachromis Pulcher Looksoweirdis Thatitsworthalotamoner. 

I'm open to offers. 

Right side:


















Left side:









Front view:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks so cool, is like an albino with a birth mark lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!! That's a keeper for sure


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe like two face from batman, or the phantom of the fish tank'era lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Looks so cool, is like an albino with a birth mark lol


Yes. The light colour isn't an albino thing though. Young kribs tend to be grey like this (although it's true that some are darker than others) - they develop their colouration as they grow up.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> LOVE IT!!!! That's a keeper for sure


That's what I'm thinking, yes. Unless I receive an offer that I can't refuse.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Ha! Very nice! That makes me want to raise all my krib fry by hand.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. that little guy looks like two-face in the batman movies. 
she's a keeper.


----------

